# Prom Queen Fight to the Death Help :)



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

My friend and I have decieded to go as prom queen candidates. Our "story" is that we both wanted to win so badly, that we killed eachother over it.  

She wants me to be burnt to death. And Im having a problem with that part. Im not sure how to make realistic looking burn wounds. I had some liquid latex, liquid fake blood, and some blue and black marker paint that I tried messing around with. I figured that I could just use alot of blood to distract from the fact that I dont know how to do burn wounds. LOL This is what I ended up with. LOL










Any tips or suggestions? I looked around at a couple of stores, and couldnt find anything for burn wounds. Alot of bullet holes and scars, but that was it.

I bought my prom dress already. Got it for a steal at 6 bucks from the thrift store. I almost hate to ruin it, its so new and pretty. Any tips for what I can do to make it look scary? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it looks good but I would put more of the latex skin and paint around the blood. It looks preety good with more contrast.


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks. Maybe once I let it all dry, add more color/paint and more blood, it will look more realistic. 

Man, did that latex stuff HURT taking it off. I wonder if there is a better way then to wet, soap it and pulling it off. It wouldnt rub off. Oh well, the price we pay for pain.


----------

